# blow off on non turbo?



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

i raced a car and it DEFF had a blow off but no turbo how can u do this? 
Can u do it to any car?


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: blow off on non turbo? (scirockinit)*

sure supercharged.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: blow off on non turbo? (rweird)*

im sure it was probably a "shutter" throttle body and a short ram intake. or it was FI.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: blow off on non turbo? (tscbmxer92)*

No i seen it. It was hooked up to in intake on a honda. No charger. Strait engine. i just dont understand how it worked.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

pics or it didnt happened

there is absolutely no need or reason to install a BOV on a normally aspirated car.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

dint u hur? he seen it. is ril.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rweird)*









And if you need the link







http://www.turbowhistler.net/b...x.htm


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

ha it totally sounds like a supercharger or the belts are totally screwed.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Ha ha all fun and games but obviously its just a bunch of douches in here so ill be leaving. 
First off i'd no the diff in sound between a charger and a turbo. Second a whislter doesnt have a blow off, just a spool sound from the back of the car. This noise i heard was coming from the front.
It look like the BOV hooked to intake shortram with a vacumm line off the top.
Third. And No there isnt any reason to put one on a NA car i agree i was just simply asking how its done without a turbo but obviously Everyone seems to think im BSin and i dont carry a F'n camera with me everywhere i go to snap photos so i have none. 
Plus im not to big on snappin clips of honda bays.


----------



## dazhel (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

First off, yes everyone that owns a FI dub is a douche aka Hater.
Second, likely no one gives a **** about a hondas on the Tex. Go try the schivic forums.
Third, you say "It look like the BOV hooked to intake shortram with a vacumm line off the top." .... well YOU saw what it looked like... so would WE. Not our fault you don't carry a camera. Seeing is believing.
Last, not only is there no reason, but I can't even understand how a BOV would operate if the intake is not pressurized.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (dazhel)*

i drive i 1.8t and im not a douche. Maybe its cuz i drive a MK2 also...Im sorry that must suck for you all. sorry Douches


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

waste of time


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (dazhel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dazhel* »_First off, yes everyone that owns a FI dub is a douche aka Hater.

But but but... boost!!??


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (joe'sGTI)*

lock!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: blow off on non turbo? (scirockinit)*

LOL
don't feed the troll


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: blow off on non turbo? (Amsterdam087)*

real cars dont use blow off valves!
real cars are also powered by diesel.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_Ha ha all fun and games but obviously its just a bunch of douches in here so ill be leaving. 
First off i'd no the diff in sound between a charger and a turbo. Second a whislter doesnt have a blow off, just a spool sound from the back of the car. This noise i heard was coming from the front.
It look like the BOV hooked to intake shortram with a vacumm line off the top.
Third. And No there isnt any reason to put one on a NA car i agree i was just simply asking how its done without a turbo but obviously Everyone seems to think im BSin and i dont carry a F'n camera with me everywhere i go to snap photos so i have none. 
Plus im not to big on snappin clips of honda bays.
Ok.. so its clear that you are a moron.. not only that, but you are obviously a tire stretch shocker boy as well.. Only ignorant fools put down other marques. I am a VAG loyalist, but the Japanese are WAAAY ahead of us.. Many guys could learn a thing or two from following the tech that goes on elsewhere. Its this narrowminded, ignorance that keeps us behind the Mitsu/Honda camps whith regards to performance.. Its sad too.. Years ago this scene was performance oriented, anymore its filled with jitbags like this guy; who thinks by some form of magic a BOV will work on an NA car just because he says it did.. IDIOT.. Go back to the EMKAY forums, and gab about butchering suspension systems, and stretching 165's 0n an 11" rim.. HANDJOB.. I hate these shocker boys.. 










_Modified by dubinsincuwereindiapers at 12:28 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Ok simply go up to where i first posted.
I came in asking a simple question, thats it because i drive a 8v non turbo'd 82 scirocco, my wife drives a 99 aeb 1.8t 17psi ko4 setup(DD).The only replys i got back were smartass comments. All i was asking is how it would work? i dont understand the system all that well. I just want to know if that possible on most cars or is it a honda thing? thats it yes i understand its pointless and i have no wanting to do it, its just intriguing.











_Modified by scirockinit at 1:16 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

it wont work.
a blow off is ONLY for cars that have a turbo or supercharger.
its like asking how a new exhaust will work on your schwin bicycle.
it may look rad...but it really cant work or do anythign besides look neat. you can also go as far as get a speaker to play noises of you new schwin exhaust so you can hear a deep tone sounding exhaust, but its just fake crap.
and btw, they do sell speakers so you can hear the Blow off sound on cars without turbos or supers.
edit:
i once saw pics of a cold air intake for some dude's bicycle. it was a snorkel to the front of the bike that went into his mouth. sooo funny. too bad i cant find the pic.


_Modified by speed51133! at 10:48 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

tis true...alot of hondas have supers that go in place of the initake manifold and look funky but sneaky to the untrained eye...unless he had NOS and was FAST and Furious purging...then yes..the only way to get the PSSSH..is to vent prssurized air..


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Thank u. 
There is nitrous on this car its hooked to the vtec through RPM ...BTW 2nd gen crx with b16 and "NOS" But no purge. My lil rocco never had a chance from take off.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_its like asking how a new exhaust will work on your schwin bicycle.

It will work like this...


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (BLSport)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkmWQ5A0SqY


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

whistle tits!!


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

There is another chineese gizmo that you connect to the TPS and every time you lift your foot off the throttle it makes a whoosh (blow off) sound. I'm not sure if it's on the internet. We tested that on a car and it worked great. It was pretty real except the time that I had a call on my cell phone and the thing started making whistles again and again...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: blow off on non turbo? (scirockinit)*

no it's not the scirocco forum


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkmWQ5A0SqY 
 Thats a classic right there.... Whistles go WHOO....


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_










x2
This is just a silly thread


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Badboyr66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badboyr66* »_
x2
This is just a silly thread

yes, tis' a silly place.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (swagger rob)*

HAHAHAH!
NEEEERRRD!!!


----------



## vrtpassat (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

is this even needed i mean just go buy a turbo and install it than you can have bov


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re:*

Blow-off Valve Simulator?


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (pendulum)*

i put a blow off valve on my moms van. it gave it like 20 whp.


----------

